# Suche Grafik..Basketball mit transparenten hintergrund..



## bigfella (29. Juli 2003)

hi..
wie ihr der headline entnehmen könnnt such ich eine grafik.
ne bball mit transp.hintergrund.
wisst ihr wo man soeinen bzw.weitere solche teile findet?
vielleicht kennt ja jemand scho ne seite..
hab zwar scho gegoogelt..aber nix gefunden..
thx..leutz


----------



## Lord-Lance (29. Juli 2003)

Nach was hast du denn im GOOGLE gesucht? 

http://images.google.com/images?hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=baseball+ball

Da findest du ne menge.
Bild in Photoshop öffnen.
CTRL + A drücken
CTRL + C drücken
Datei \ Neu --> auf Transparent stellen.
CTRL + V drücken.
Fläche um Baseball markieren und die Delete Taste drücken.
Datei \ Bild speicher unter ... \ Als GIF Speichern
Fertig ist der Baseball mit transparentem Hintergrund ...

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## bigfella (29. Juli 2003)

hab zwar BASKETball gesucht nicht baseball..
aber hab dank dir doch was gefunden..
dank dir


----------

